# Ding Dong Avon Calling



## Catwoman76 (Jul 8, 2010)

This is the 2nd joke from  my dads Chit Chat Newsletter. I hope it is okay, I had to change some words!
An Avon lady was delivering products in a high-rise and was riding in the lift. Suddenly, she had the powerful urge to fart. Since noone was in the lift, she let it go, it was a real doozy. Of course the lift stopped at the next floor, so she quickly used some Avon Pine-scented Spray to cover up the smell. A man entered the lift and immediately made a face. "Holy cow" what's that smell? "I don't know, sir,. I don't smell anything, what does it smell like to you?" "Like someone crapped a christmas tree"


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 8, 2010)

hehehehe i like =)


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

It made me laugh. My other Avon joke is:

Knock Knock

Who's there?

The AVon rep, your bell's not working


----------



## Jimbo (Jul 9, 2010)

sheena76, a quality joke! I am still laughing, it gets funnier the more I think of it. 

I am now being told to shut up by my better half, she doesn't see the funny side at all.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 9, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> sheena76, a quality joke! I am still laughing, it gets funnier the more I think of it.
> 
> I am now being told to shut up by my better half, she doesn't see the funny side at all.



Hi Jimbo glad you liked it so much, sorry your other half doesn't(maybe the heat is getting to her) Sheena


----------



## Jimbo (Jul 9, 2010)

I think its more likely too many years of walking into the lift if you take my drift. 
It's the medication honest!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 10, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> I think its more likely too many years of walking into the lift if you take my drift.
> It's the medication honest!



I believe you Jimbo- Your'e just like a breath of fresh air! sheena


----------

